# Puppy won't stop licking us!



## pmorris1274 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello, everyone. We have a 5 1/2 month old toy poodle who won't stop licking us. I don't mind too much that he loves to lick my feet and arms (I don't let him lick my face) but it has become quite embarassing when guests come over. With the warm weather, most of our guests come with sandals, flip-flops, etc, and little Travis thinks their feet are a tasty treat. Some people do not like their feet being licked, but Travis won't stop, no matter what we do. The only effective method we have found is to squirt him with water while saying, "No lick." But, this does not stop him from doing this to anyone and everyone who walks through our door. We still have to be vigilant with the water bottle, or he will do it almost the whole time the person/people are visiting us. The only thing he seems to excessively lick is people. He doesn't do this with anything else. It's almost like he likes the salt on our skin, and can't get enough of it. Does anyone know why dogs/puppies do this? Will he eventually grow out of this? What else can I do to teach him not to do this, at least to the guests in our home? Any and all ideas, comments, and suggestions are welcome.

Thanks!

Patricia


----------



## HORSEandHOUND (May 28, 2009)

he's learned that it's acceptable. you must now segregate him immediately any and every time he does it. dogs dont understand "sometimes" or this person and not that...
If he learns play time ends when the tongue comes out, the tongue will stay in.


----------



## ownedbypups2010 (May 29, 2009)

i beg to differ horseandhound, dogs do know who to lick/kiss/jump on etc, and who not too.. example, my dogs we taught that it is OK to lick/kiss/jump on and play with with my son and myself... however, they can NOT lick/kiss my hubby because he is allergic to their saliva, but, they can jump on him.. we have taught them in a short time to not jump/lick or kiss my dad and other guests, with the "no" firm voice.. IMO, dogs can learn what to do and not to do with a pateince and tenderness. '

good luck.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

pmorris1274 said:


> I don't let him lick my face


How do you keep him from licking your face? 

I think you need to respect your guests and put the dog on a leash or in a crate when guests come over. If I knew someone was going to allow their dog to give me an unwelcome bath, I wouldn't go there. 

You can either teach him NOT to lick people (by using leash corrections and verbal cues, like "no" or "no lick" or "eh-eh") or you can teach him to do something else when guests come over, like go lie on his "place" or go in his crate or lie on his bed. But the longer you allow his tongue free access to *your *body, the harder it's going to be to break. 

I do believe dogs learn what they can do to whom. One of our dogs licks my husband (which he HATES), but she won't lick me because I've taught her not to. They have their own couch, but aren't allowed on any other furniture, etc.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

HORSEandHOUND said:


> he's learned that it's acceptable. you must now segregate him immediately any and every time he does it. dogs dont understand "sometimes" or this person and not that...
> If he learns play time ends when the tongue comes out, the tongue will stay in.


My two have learned who likes having their feet licked and who doesn't. For the most part, they've basically learned that I like it and everybody else doesn't, by their reactions. My mom used to FREAK OUT when Shippo would try and lick her feet. Now he doesn't try it with her but still goes for mine lol!


----------

